# Want to stock a 33 gallon cichlid tank



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Ok I have a 33 gallon tank with an aquaclear 150. I plan to get a heater and some crushed coral for substrate. Do I need anything else? What is good to stock it with. I want some good looking fish that are on the cheaper side. I want to make it a nice community tank with next to no aggressiveness if possible I already have enough in my Piranha tank this is going to be my nice peaceful tank. I saw some nice yellow cichlids at lfs but I dont remember what they are called.
Thanks


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

crushed coral? are you trying to buffer your kh for african cichlids?

if so, you can pretty much throw the notion of "peaceful" out the window. :smile:

i imagine the yellow cichlids you are talking about are probably "yellow labs" or "electric yellows" aka labidochromis caeruleus...which are actually pretty peaceful as far as mbuna go. unlike most of their mbuna bros. they tend to be more omnivorous as opposed to vegetarian.

if you do NOT intend to keep african cichlids there is no real need for crushed coral, and if you ph + kh are already decent you really dont need it even for that.

on another note african cichlids are NOT generally called "peaceful" by any stretch of the imagination. some of them can be downright nasty and difficult to keep for that very reason.

we need more information to help you out.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

hmm what about green parrots. i saw one a few weeks ago and liked it


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

blood parrot cichlids are retarded, and green ones like the ones u mentioned are dyed. They are fat, ugly, can't close their mouths, and injected with dye. About the worst imaginable fish I could think of

get a couple african peacocks or a couple african mbuna


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

start here for african cichlids - www.cichlid-forum.com check out their articles section to learn all about the african cichlid hobby, it is a top-notch site.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Not very peaceful, but for a smaller tank I would go with Neolamprologis Brichardi sp. daffodil. Very easy to breed if you get a pair and will live peacefully with tankmates of the same parents. At least mine do. A pair of Peacocks would be peaceful, but females do not color up, and males may fight. With alot of rock/cave work you could definately do an Mbuna tank. I personally like Iodotropheus sprengerae (Rusty Cichlid), Yellow Labs, Kenyi, and the "Cobalt Zebra".

Kevin


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> blood parrot cichlids are retarded, and green ones like the ones u mentioned are dyed. They are fat, ugly, can't close their mouths, and injected with dye. About the worst imaginable fish I could think of
> 
> get a couple african peacocks or a couple african mbuna


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

luva40 gave you a pretty good list of good african cichlid species to start with....well, except for kenyi IMO and IME (maylandia lombardoi)

kenyi IME are one of the most aggressive mbuna out there and try to hybridize with everything in the tank, including rocks and your intake pipe.

i would personally avoid the headache now if it were me.


----------

